# Total War: Warhammer 2 - detallierte infos zu Gebäuden, Handbuch usw. ?



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2018)

*Total War: Warhammer 2 - detallierte infos zu Gebäuden, Handbuch usw. ?*

Ich habe mir letzte Woche TW: Warhammer 2 geholt und finde es sehr gelungen. Allerdings fehlen einige Hinweise, die nicht in der InGame-Hilfe zu finden sind und auch nicht im Handbuch-Link. So habe ich beispielsweise verzweifelt nach einem bestimmten Gebäude gesucht, das ich brauche, um überhaupt erst die Handels-Technologien in Angriff nehmen zu können - und erst durch eine Google-Suche fand ich heraus, dass das Gebäude im Baumenü einen völlig anderen Namen hat als im Technologiemenü.

Weiß jemand, wo es eine gute Übersicht gibt? Vielleicht auch - falls hier der Hase im Pfeffer begraben liegt - welche Gebäude vlt. in der einen Fraktion einen anderen Namen haben?

Eine zweite Frage: wie schnell bzw. langsam sollte man vorgehen? Ich bin mit den Hochelfen eher schnell vorangegangen, habe zwei Provinzen erobert und eine zweite zur Hälfte, aber kann mir nur 3 Armeen leisten, die nicht ausreichen, um die Fronten zu sichern UND die dritte Provinz unter Druck zu setzen. War ich zu schnell? Sollte ich erst zB 20 Runden lang nur Gold sammeln und bauen, bevor ich expandiere?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2018)

Keiner einen Rat?

Ich hab jetzt knappe 40h gespielt - ich frag mich, wer mit einer Fraktion, die mit "schwer" gekennzeichnet ist, und dann auch noch als Schwierigkeitsgrad "schwer" einstellt überhaupt die Kampagne schaffen soll ^^  Ich habe jetzt mit drei "leichte" Fraktionen je 12-15h gespielt und komme immer zu einem Punkt, an dem ich schon 2-3 Provinzen habe, aber dann von viel stärkeren Feinden quasi überrannt werde. 3 Armeen sind das Maximum, die reichen aber nicht, um alle Fronten gut genug abzusichern. Für mehr Armeen reicht das Geld bei weitem nicht, bzw. es wären dann halt mehr, aber schwächere Armeen...  oder spiele ich zu schnell? Sollte man erst mal 1-2 Provinzen haben und diese komplett ausbauen, bevor man weitermacht?

Ist btw. bei weitem nicht mein erstes Total War


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2018)

Okay, um auf Deine Frage(n) zu antworten, würde das hier m. E. den Rahmen sprengen. Nutzt Du Discord, oder TS, Herb?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Okay, um auf Deine Frage(n) zu antworten, würde das hier m. E. den Rahmen sprengen. Nutzt Du Discord, oder TS, Herb?


 Nee, leider nicht. Aber ein Link zu einer guten Fanseite würde schon reichen. 

Bei zB Shogun 2 war es bei weitem nicht so "schwer", beim ersten TW Warhammer wiederum kam ich nicht gut klar, weil es keine richtigen Ziele gab - beim zweiten Teil hat man ja dank der "Story" gute Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dann schon die "Total War Academy" weiter?

https://academy.totalwar.com/warhammer2/


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Dir dann schon die "Total War Academy" weiter?
> 
> https://academy.totalwar.com/warhammer2/


 danke, da schau ich auf jeden Fall mal rein.

Ist aber echt dämlich, dass zB ein "großer Holzplatz" verlangt wird und es diesen gar nicht im Baumenü gibt und man es erst per Google zufällig rausfindet... sind nicht viele Dinge, aber manche, die echt schlecht beschrieben sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> danke, da schau ich auf jeden Fall mal rein.
> 
> Ist aber echt dämlich, dass zB ein "großer Holzplatz" verlangt wird und es diesen gar nicht im Baumenü gibt und man es erst per Google zufällig rausfindet... sind nicht viele Dinge, aber manche, die echt schlecht beschrieben sind.



Hm, ich merke mir die einzelnen Namen nicht, aber das ist doch eine Spezialgebäude-Kette, die nur dann gebaut werden kann, wenn eine entsprechende Ressource - in diesem Fall logischerweise Holz - in der Region vorhanden ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich merke mir die einzelnen Namen nicht, aber das ist doch eine Spezialgebäude-Kette, die nur dann gebaut werden kann, wenn eine entsprechende Ressource - in diesem Fall logischerweise Holz - in der Region vorhanden ist.


 Nein, ich meine nicht die Bauketten, die zuerst ein anderes Gebäude brauchen, sondern die Techs. Das war bei den Hochelfen: wenn man die Erforschung der Handelstechnologien überhaupt erst beginnen will, wobei es zwei Zweige gibt, braucht man pro Zweig je ein Gebäude, deren Namen aber im Baumenü beide gar nicht existieren. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es wirklich "großer Holzplatz" großer, aber so was in der Art war es, da ich verzweifelt die Provinzen und Nachbarprovinzen nach Holz durchsucht und nichts gefunden hatte. In Wahrheit war ein Gebäude wie "Elfen-Botschaft" gemeint, und nach dessen bau war das Techmenü freigeschaltet.


----------

